# CIS pressure adj shims - source?



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

People talk of inserting/replacing the adjustment shims inside the CIS pressure regulator... where do you source the shims?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Last I checked VW still sells the repair kit which contains a new valve, two o-rings and five or 6 compensation washers (the adjustment washers) in different thicknesses. problem is even if they do still sell it the cost is about $90. The adjustment washers are not listed seperate. You could try the classic parts web site or make your own if you can get washers close to the same size. The compensation washers are in sizes like .3mm, .1mm, .15mm and so on so they are a little thin for making.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

WaterWheels said:


> Last I checked VW still sells the repair kit which contains a new valve, two o-rings and five or 6 compensation washers (the adjustment washers) in different thicknesses. problem is even if they do still sell it the cost is about $90. The adjustment washers are not listed seperate. You could try the classic parts web site or make your own if you can get washers close to the same size. The compensation washers are in sizes like .3mm, .1mm, .15mm and so on so they are a little thin for making.


do you know the "base" thickness of the standard shim? I'm picturing it in my mind and I think its about 1mm thick.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry, no. I have not played with any Basic CIS systems in a long long time and no longer keep any of the parts around to check either.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

WaterWheels said:


> Sorry, no. I have not played with any Basic CIS systems in a long long time and no longer keep any of the parts around to check either.


hmm... I have mine still, just have to take the dizzy back apart again (I need to anyways to replace the Orings).

.1mm appears to be approx a .8-1.0psi change in pressure:


Service Data said:


> NOTE: Adding a 0.020 in. (0.50mm) shim will increase the pressure about 4.2 psi. Adding a 0.040 in. (1mm) shim will increase the pressure about 8.5 psi.
> 
> ...
> 
> NOTE: Removing a 0.020 in. (0.50mm) shim will decrease the pressure about 4.2 psi. Removing a 0.040 in. (1mm) shim will reduce the pressure about 8.5 psi.


I was thinking of making a set of shims... in increments of .25mm (x1 below to x4 above) around the stock size


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Best place to get them I've found when I was playing with my K-Jet setup is just to raid old K-Jet fuel distributors.

Ones that are no longer used in the shed, or make a trip to a wrecker & you can get them from just about any early euro type car eg. BMW, Saab, Merc, VW, Audi, Volvo etc etc.

Walk in & say your looking for a door handle & go & remove as many shims/regs as you can. Doesn't get any easier than that!!!! haha


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

unfortunately the original shim (at least the one in my dizzy) is aluminum.... aluminum isn't Ethanol friendly, ideally I need to find them in stainless or some other compatible material (Steel, Stainless, Bronze, others?)


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Southcross said:


> unfortunately the original shim (at least the one in my dizzy) is aluminum.... aluminum isn't Ethanol friendly, ideally I need to find them in stainless or some other compatible material (Steel, Stainless, Bronze, others?)


Ah ok.

You might have to go down the custom machined set of shims then if thats the case.


----------



## ToddA1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Southcross said:


> unfortunately the original shim (at least the one in my dizzy) is aluminum.... aluminum isn't Ethanol friendly, ideally I need to find them in stainless or some other compatible material (Steel, Stainless, Bronze, others?)



Is this actually an issue? If it were, I'd go the cheap and easy route (that was mentioned) and set system pressure with junkyard shims. I recall the shims I've pulled to be steel.

-Todd


----------



## anlxn (Oct 18, 2009)

just loose em and put on a manual adjuster


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

worldpac sales the adjustment set for like 30 bucks new bosch. i think i am goping to pick up a few sets for when i finally put together my aba/16v turbo on volvo 240t system.
:wave:


----------

